# 3 month rule on license



## Aaronsnake (Dec 10, 2018)

.


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 10, 2018)

Which state are you in?


----------



## Aaronsnake (Dec 12, 2018)

.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 12, 2018)

It shouldn't be a problem because you were doing it to make room for your new child,if you did it because you were bored or whatever then you might expect repercussions.
It's similar here in NSW, you aren't supposed to re-sell in under 6 months but they let it go by if there is a valid reason.


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 12, 2018)

The states vary on how strict they are with this rule. I don't know about WA, but in general they won't even notice, let alone care, if it's a one off. If they do pull you up on it and you have a good reason it shouldn't be a problem. In Vic and QLD it wouldn't be, NSW probably wouldn't be, SA probably wouldn't be but I'm not sure... WA I honestly have no idea but I'd be surprised if they'd care.

The original reason for the rule was to stop people from buying reptiles specifically to resell them (acting like back yard pet shops). If you make many quick transactions they may notice, and if so, they'll pull you up on it. I've never, ever heard of anyone having any issues with a one off quick trade.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 12, 2018)

Sdaji said:


> I've never, ever heard of anyone having any issues with a one off quick trade.


Niall Cooke. Lol


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 12, 2018)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Niall Cooke. Lol



Haha, okay, there's one! What happened there? I doubt they got their knickers in a knot about a one off trade under the cutoff time period with no other complications in the mix.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 12, 2018)

Sdaji said:


> Haha, okay, there's one! What happened there? I doubt they got their knickers in a knot about a one off trade under the cutoff time period with no other complications in the mix.


Sorry, I was comparing apples to oranges but having a laugh in the meantime, lol. Check out Niall's story here.
https://www.google.com/amp/amp.abc.net.au/article/9724140


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 12, 2018)

Riiight. So, back to saying, I have never ever heard of anyone being in any sort of trouble for a one off sale under the time period!


----------



## Aaronsnake (Dec 13, 2018)

.


----------

